# Riyo Mori on Asian eyes



## juicy415 (Jun 28, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 29, 2009)

I need some lashes like that! Pretty!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks very pretty!. Good job


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 30, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 3, 2009)

this looks so pretty, great job.


----------



## MacNewby (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

This is so gorgeous! Thanks


----------



## lindado (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for posting this, im going to try this tomorrow =) you make it look soo easy but stilll gorgeous at the same time


----------

